# Hausgrind



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How many grams of beans will the Hausgrind hold Ie what is the maximum amount of coffee available on one fill?

Are adjustments between grinds easily repeatable?

Any useful advice from users ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I would guess it can hold around 45g and adjustments are easily repeatable due to the numbered dial.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Been grinding 30grms on a daily basis for last few days - figure I could get another 15-20grms in if needed. Takes 60secs to grind 30grms for Chemex - pretty coarse - 1.75 turns on the dial. Find the adjustment pretty precise - tighten until the burrs lock and set that as zero - I've marked the crank handle with black felt pen.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Not a hausgrind owner but the lido2 will load at least 60 grams and is pretty good at espresso settings, no numbered dial but easy to repeat and very well made


----------

